# Hradecko a Hořecko - vyslovování znělých souhl. na konci slov zněle



## Linni

Četla jsem, že na "Hradecku a Hořecku" (přičemž vůbec nevím, co je tím myšleno... Hradeckem je myšleno Královéhradecko? A kde je Hořecko?) vyslovují lidé znělé souhlásky na konci slov znělě (tedy jako např. v angličtině). Jen nevím, co je na tom pravdy - moc si totiž nedokážu představit, jak někdo říká např. "med" se znělým "d" na konci slova.
Oporavdu je (v češtině, v nějakém nářečí) možné, aby se znělé souhl. na konci slov vyslovovaly zněle?


----------



## winpoj

Nemůže se jednat o "Hořicko"? Nemyslím, že existuje nějaká větší obec "Hořec". Hořice v Podkrkonoší jsou v Královéhradeckém kraji... Mám na Hořicku chatku, ale popisovaného jevu jsem si u místních lidí nevšiml. Dám si na to příště pozor.


----------



## kelt

Ahoj Linni.

Rekl bych proc ne - lide vyslovuji vselijak, ale nejak si to nedovedu predstavit. Znela souhlaska na konci je prece v minimu pripadu, mnohem casteji nasleduje padova koncovka. 

Kde jsi to cetla?


----------



## Linni

Je docela možné, že jde o Hořicko, protože jsem si to svým škrabopisem zapsala na kousek papíru a když se na to teď dívám, mohlo by to být i "i", jehož tečka mi splynula s háčkem nad "r". 

Četla jsem o tom myslím v knize "Rady Čechům, jak se hravě přiučiti češtině" od Pavle Eisnera (je to "sborník" některých jeho esejů (až na výjimky jde o "eseje" z knih Chrám i tvrz a Čeština poklepem a poslechem). Ale je to už delší dobu, co jsem o tom četla a opravdu nevím, v které části knihy (a už vůbec ne na které straně) se o tom Eisner zmiňuje. Nicméně si pamatuju, že psal, že on sám neví, jestli je to (že se tak někde vyslovuje) pravda - prý to snad slyšel od nějakého svého přítele (nebo něco takového - to už si bohužel moc nepamatuju).


----------

